

Programming in the Black Communities. - lewis2424

To Lukeas14, if you are still around you have now meet (in a way) another  black Programmer and proud of it. I have been programming since 1988. The tow reasons you give for "met no more than 3 other black programmers" are both right but I will add a little more to the mix. I have been looking at this problem for many years. The reasons as I see them over the years are two large for me to go into here, so I will only speak briefly about one of them.<p>Programming in the Black Communities.<p>Let's face it, programming to many people is a kind of black art, a thing that few people understand and appreciate. Programming is seen by many as geeky thing, a none glamorous tech thing. It is seen as a type of profession made up of very smart people who look like Opie. Our so called Black leaders do not understand programming (technology) they think it's only about the math, best done by brain boys hacks. The Power of programming has not been completely realized in your communities, what it can do and what it is! The power of programming is still seen as a type of science fiction by many in our  communities. Something done by only geniuses that do not look like us.  Most of the programming clubs won’t little to no black people in their world of silicon dreams. The level of mental discipline and the combination of critical Engineering and Artistic thinking skills necessary to get into the "Programming Club of Jobs" are generally not taught in our inter city schools. Such skills are manly taught at Ivy League schools. Mean while,  the bases of good jobs are disappearing as more American companies appear to be moving away from American programming.  Programming is being left to other countries to do, as a form of out sourced digital labor. This fact is further leaving our communities abandoned and lost to the mastery of technology.  In the real world, to few people put stock in the black minds in America (or in the rest of the African world for that matter), except when such people are to be exploited. The old running joke; "a Mind is a terrible thing to waist" really should read "a Black Mind’s is a good thing to waist".<p>If the real power of programming was unleashed in black communities it would be a force to be reckoned with. But as long the black communities are fighting daily to just survive and too busy having self-hate and self-doubt, only looking for the positive in Hollywood glory, fame and fortune, then programming will be another set of lost skills and lost Art that our communities will not master.
======
Forrest7778
I don't think that race is the problem here.

I distinctly remember a news reporter twisting someone's words to make silicon
valley look racist before. It seemed quite silly then as it does now.

This entire post is also riddled with....errors, is this a joke of sorts?

